# Are you an Empath? Test



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Another one of those useless online test, but this one comes with pretty pictures.

http://www.empathtest.com/








Your Super Serious Title is: The Troubled Empath

Your Total Score: 45 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 16 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 5 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 7 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment.

You are highly logical person. Sometimes you need to be around water to heal. This indicates that you may need some healing work done on your second chakra. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You don't let other's influence who you are.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously...


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

^not surprised lul


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Moon Goddess Empath

Your Total Score: 69 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 21 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. Yikes! You need to learn some empathic protection tools! Starting with an aura mirror! You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Moon Goddess Empath*

Your Total Score: 72 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.

Yep.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Unicorn Goddess Empath*

Your Total Score: 54 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 3 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 19 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 11 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you mirror other's sometimes and you would benefit from learning some more advanced energy protection tools.

Wow, being around the wrong type of people definitely stresses you out. You should be more cautious about who you let into your personal space and life. And in terms of being a healer, you don't take responsibility for other people's problems. Great job!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 64 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 7 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 14 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored extremely poorly on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy vs other people's and cord removal most likely.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! Sometimes you've got it under control, but you probably struggle more than most people.

--------

OK!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Planetary Healer Empath*

Your Total Score: 70 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 21 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. Yikes! You need to learn some empathic protection tools! Starting with an aura mirror! Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Troubled Empath*

Your Total Score: 47 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 2 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 21 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 9 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment.

You are highly logical person. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. Your appreciation for nature is lacking. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But you are currently unable to influence other people. You might want to read some psychology books.

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you tend to be your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. Yikes! You need to learn some empathic protection tools! Starting with an aura mirror! Congrats! You've got your healing energy under control!

-

Quite accurate actually.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol It's Jace from MTG


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

starsonfire said:


> *Your Super Serious Title is: The Unicorn Goddess Empath*
> 
> Your Total Score: 54 out of 80
> Your Out of Control Healer Score: 3 out of 10
> ...


^ Well I do like to try and help people so it's not 100% true. Also other parts of it aren't as well. :3


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Your Results:*









*Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 56 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 18 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 10 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

It looks like once in a while other people's energy effects you. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that for the most part you are your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This indicates that while sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, you mostly have things under control. Good Job. You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 59 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 10 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 16 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 13 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy and learning to run it through your body, rather than running your friend's or family's energy.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. You are a wonderful and loving person. You are also what is known as an "out of control healer!" You would benefit immensely from energy work and empathic tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath

Your Total Score: 56 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 10 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 20 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 10 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 3 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You like the hustle and bustle of the city! This is highly unusual for empaths! You are indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that for the most part you are your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that you need to learn how to protect your aura. You also might benefit from cord-removal and other energy work. You are a wonderful and loving person. You are also what is known as an "out of control healer!" You would benefit immensely from energy work and empathic tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## H51r2kPtST2o (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.empathtest.com/images/avatars/atlas.jpg

Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)

Your Total Score: 70 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 7 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 18 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This indicates that while sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, you mostly have things under control. Good Job. Sometimes you've got it under control, but you probably struggle more than most people.

...

I'm in trouble.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Troubled Empath*

Your Total Score: 48 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 15 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 9 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 7 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment.

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You are indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But you are currently unable to influence other people. You might want to read some psychology books.

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you tend to be your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously...

*^I have no idea what that means, but I got a cool, sorcerer picture. So am I like a Jedi or something?
*


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

*Your Results:*









*Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 59 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 19 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 12 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. Sometimes you need to be around water to heal. This indicates that you may need some healing work done on your second chakra. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to run energy, ground yourself, and protect your aura.

Wow, being around the wrong type of people definitely stresses you out. You should be more cautious about who you let into your personal space and life. Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously...


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Edit: Not surprising really. All the few questions asked all talk very true to being a super sensitive person.









*Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)*

Your Total Score: 72 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 7 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 13 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy and learning to run it through your body, rather than running your friend's or family's energy.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! Sometimes you've got it under control, but you probably struggle more than most people.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

*









Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 50 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 5 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 17 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 11 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 5 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You are indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you mirror other's sometimes and you would benefit from learning some more advanced energy protection tools.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, but you mostly have things under control. Good Job. Lastly, you aren't out to heal the entire world and fix everyone's problems. Good job!


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

*Your Results:*









*Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 60 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 8 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 21 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 11 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book).

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you mirror other's sometimes and you would benefit from learning some more advanced energy protection tools.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. Yikes! You need to learn some empathic protection tools! Starting with an aura mirror! Wow, sounds like you need to slow down and give to yourself before you heal the world! You would benefit from an energy healing yourself!

Interesting^^


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Your Super Serious Title is:* *The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 62 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 5 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 20 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that you need to learn how to protect your aura. You also might benefit from cord-removal and other energy work. Lastly, you aren't out to heal the entire world and fix everyone's problems. Good job!


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)

Your Total Score: 69 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 24 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 13 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy and learning to run it through your body, rather than running your friend's or family's energy.

You scored extremely low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is really bad. Your empathic abilities are causing you grief. You are no doubt an out of control healer and would benefit from energy healing, cord-removal, and visualization tools for releasing responsibility. You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Seriously? They're just going to use the artwork for Jace and not give credit to the artist? Those guys work hard.


----------



## Humanization (Mar 15, 2014)

*hmmmmmmmm*









*Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)*

Your Total Score: 72 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 14 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that prefer to be around water have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

It looks like once in a while other people's energy effects you. You scored extremely poorly on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy vs other people's and cord removal most likely.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)*

Your Total Score: 68 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 10 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 6 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You are completely indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in a remote forest. But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book).

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! You are a wonderful and loving person. You are also what is known as an "out of control healer!" You would benefit immensely from energy work and empathic tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

*Your Results:*









*Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)*

Your Total Score: 65 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 8 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 19 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 12 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Moon Goddess Empath

Your Total Score: 65 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 20 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 12 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath. 

Your intuitive social skills could use some improvement! You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that prefer to be around water have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you. 

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to run energy, ground yourself, and protect your aura. 

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that you need to learn how to protect your aura. You also might benefit from cord-removal and other energy work. You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility. 

Weird. I've always been told that I seem to have low empathy and sympathy; that I'm "cold."


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Unicorn Goddess Empath

Your Total Score: 60 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 21 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 12 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 7 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to run energy, ground yourself, and protect your aura.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. Yikes! You need to learn some empathic protection tools! Starting with an aura mirror! Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously...


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Troubled Empath

Your Total Score: 46 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 5 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 17 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 4 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment.

You are highly logical person. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that prefer to be around water have blocks in their second chakras. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You don't let other's influence who you are. You are strong and grounded.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, but you mostly have things under control. Good Job. Lastly, you aren't out to heal the entire world and fix everyone's problems. Good job!

------------------------------------------------------------

10/10 thread OP. Would read again.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

"Your Super Serious Title is: The Rationalist

Your Total Score: 32 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 2 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 10 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 7 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 6 out of 10

You scored fairly low on the overall results. It is unlikely that you are an empath.

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. Your appreciation for nature is lacking. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book).

You are not effected by other people's emotions. Once in a while you mirror the energy of people around you, but for the most part you are your own person. Great job."

I agree.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)*

Your Total Score: 72 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 14 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that prefer to be around water have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

It looks like once in a while other people's energy effects you. You scored extremely poorly on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy vs other people's and cord removal most likely.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.

Two words. *Burden bearers*


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Your Results:








Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath

Your Total Score: 60 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 8 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 16 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 7 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that prefer to be around water have blocks in their second chakras. You like the hustle and bustle of the city! This is highly unusual for empaths! You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Wow, sounds like you need to slow down and give to yourself before you heal the world! You would benefit from an energy healing yourself!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)

Your Total Score: 65 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 20 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that you need to learn how to protect your aura. You also might benefit from cord-removal and other energy work. Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

"You are completely indifferent to animals and plants."

Say what? I just wouldn't agree to a claim saying that "plants and animals have consciousness". You have to define what you mean by consciousness, you hippie.

Your Results:








*Your Super Serious Title is: The Curious Empath*

Your Total Score: 44 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 4 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 14 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 11 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 4 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment.

You are an extremely logical person. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You are completely indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in a remote forest. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you mirror other's sometimes and you would benefit from learning some more advanced energy protection tools.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. And in terms of being a healer, you more or less are good at keeping other peoples troubles out of your life.


----------



## tearsforfears (Feb 28, 2014)

*Your Results:*










_*Your Super Serious Title is:*_ *The Unicorn Goddess Empath*

Your Total Score: 58 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 8 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 17 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 13 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 4 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You are completely indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in a remote forest. But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy and learning to run it through your body, rather than running your friend's or family's energy.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, but you mostly have things under control. Good Job. Wow, sounds like you need to slow down and give to yourself before you heal the world! You would benefit from an energy healing yourself!


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Your Results:

Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)

Your Total Score: 70 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 8 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 24 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath. 

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you. 

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work. 

You scored extremely low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is really bad. Your empathic abilities are causing you grief. You are no doubt an out of control healer and would benefit from energy healing, cord-removal, and visualization tools for releasing responsibility. Wow, sounds like you need to slow down and give to yourself before you heal the world! You would benefit from an energy healing yourself!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Rainbow Goddess Empath*

*Your Total Score:* 58 out of 80
*Your Out of Control Healer Score:* 5 out of 10
*Your Protection Tools Score:* 16 out of 25
*How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score:* 14 out of 15
*Your Appreciation for Nature Score:* 7 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You are indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

It looks like once in a while other people's energy effects you. You scored extremely poorly on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy vs other people's and cord removal most likely.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Lastly, you aren't out to heal the entire world and fix everyone's problems. Good job!

----------

them pagan roots be reawakening!


----------



## laserson (May 23, 2015)

*hi new to my discovery...*

imageYour Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)

Your Total Score: 72 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 10 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 21 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 14 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored extremely poorly on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy vs other people's and cord removal most likely.

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. Yikes! You need to learn some empathic protection tools! Starting with an aura mirror! You are a wonderful and loving person. You are also what is known as an "out of control healer!" You would benefit immensely from energy work and empathic tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)*

_Your Total Score: 78 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 10 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a wonderful ability to sway and change the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! You are a wonderful and loving person. You are also what is known as an "out of control healer!" You would benefit immensely from energy work and empathic tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.

_Yup, sounds about right. Working on that last bit atm too.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Curious Empath*

Your Total Score: 42 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 4 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 16 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 9 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 3 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilities, which could be further developed with practice and commitment.

You can get by socially although, it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You like the hustle and bustle of the city! This is highly unusual for empaths! You are completely indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in a remote forest. But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book).

It looks like once in a while other people's energy effects you. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you tend to be your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. And in terms of being a healer, you more or less are good at keeping other people's troubles out of your life.

Well, that's interesting.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath

* Your Total Score: 55 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 4 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 19 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 10 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. Sometimes you need to be around water to heal. This indicates that you may need some healing work done on your second chakra. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book).

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that for the most part you are your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

Wow, being around the wrong type of people definitely stresses you out. You should be more cautious about who you let into your personal space and life. And in terms of being a healer, you more or less are good at keeping other peoples troubles out of your life.


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

Very, very interessting to be taking this quiz again after a few years. I see not the big change, only 3 more points added.









*Your Super Serious Title is: The Atlas Empath (Planetary Healer)*

Your Total Score: 75 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 15 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. You scored the worst on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. This means that you give up your energetic seniority at the whim of the world's changing winds (in other words: other people are able to control or influence you too much on an energy level). You would benefit from learning to control your crown chakra and probably cord removal or healing work.

You scored very low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is poor. You are like a psychic sponge. You would benefit from energy healing and empathic protection tools! You are so caring and loving that you put others before yourself -- to your detriment. You are most likely an out of control healer. You would benefit from energy work and empath tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Troubled Empath

Your Total Score: 44 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 14 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 5 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment. 

You are an extremely logical person. Sometimes you need to be around water to heal. This indicates that you may need some healing work done on your second chakra. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book). 

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You don't let other's influence who you are. 

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously... 



still an emotionless robot it seems


----------



## Clivy (Aug 13, 2017)

imageYour Super Serious Title is: The Curious Empath

Your Total Score: 40 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 2 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 16 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 12 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 2 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment. 

You have trouble determining when people's words and feelings are in alignment. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that need to be around water all the time have blocks in their second chakras. You like the hustle and bustle of the city! This is highly unusual for empaths! You are completely indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in a remote forest. But you are currently unable to influence other people. You might want to read some psychology books. 

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to run energy, ground yourself, and protect your aura. 

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Congrats! You've got your healing energy under control! 

This test is so inaccurate, it isn't funny.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Unicorn Goddess Empath

Your Total Score: 59 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 8 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 18 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 10 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that for the most part you are your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This indicates that while sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, you mostly have things under control. Good Job. Wow, sounds like you need to slow down and give to yourself before you heal the world! You would benefit from an energy healing yourself!









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath

Your Total Score: 52 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 7 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 17 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 8 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 9 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You like nature and love to experience it's healing properties! But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This indicates that for the most part you are your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, but you mostly have things under control. Good Job. Sometimes you've got it under control, but you probably struggle more than most people.

__________________________________________________________


**** it, i'll take it. It may have taken me 7 years, but I knew I had a heart deep down in that void.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

R U? R R..

R2 D2 
R U? R R..

R2 D2 
R U? R R..

R2 D2 
R U? R R..

R2 D2 vocab capacity. limit encapsulated + emulsified?

a single-syllabled person


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

twitchy666 said:


> R U? R R..
> 
> R2 D2
> R U? R R..
> ...


Nice ! LOL R2 D2. lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Troubled Empath*

Your Total Score: 40 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 2 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 15 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 10 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 5 out of 10

You scored toward the middle of the scale on the overall results. It is possible you have some empathic abilites, which could be further developed with practice and commitment.

You are highly logical person. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You like the city and nature equally, which is unusual for an empath, but definitely possible. You are indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book).

You are not effected by other people's emotions. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that for the most part you are your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Congrats! You've got your healing energy under control!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* Your Super Serious Title is: The Rainbow Goddess Empath*

Your Total Score: 50 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 16 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 6 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But your skills at influencing others is not what it should be. Try reading flirting 101, (yes it's a real book).

You need to learn how to recognize and differentiate other people's energy from yours. Learning psychic/empathic meditation tools will help. For the most part you are strong and grounded and don't let others influence who you are.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously...


----------



## Krum (Dec 11, 2010)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath

Your Total Score: 61 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 10 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 17 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 14 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. Your appreciation for nature is lacking. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored extremely poorly on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy vs other people's and cord removal most likely.

You scored toward the middle on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that sometimes other people's energy gets into your aura and body, but you mostly have things under control. Good Job. You are a wonderful and loving person. You are also what is known as an "out of control healer!" You would benefit immensely from energy work and empathic tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Rationalist*

Your Total Score: 32 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 3 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 6 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 7 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 5 out of 10

You scored fairly low on the overall results. It is unlikely that you are an empath.

You are an extremely logical person. You don't need to be near water which means your second chakra is probably doing well. You prefer to be in nature and this is another very good indicator of being empathic! You are completely indifferent to animals and plants. You would benefit from meditating in a remote forest. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You are not effected by other people's emotions. Once in a while you mirror the energy of people around you, but for the most part you are your own person. Great job.

You know how to protect yourself from other people's energy. Great job! And in terms of being a healer, you don't take responsibility for other people's problems. Great job!


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Moon Goddess Empath

Your Total Score: 68 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 7 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 24 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 13 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored extremely high on the overall results. You are definitely an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to recognize your own energy and learning to run it through your body, rather than running your friend's or family's energy.

You scored extremely low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that your ability to protect yourself energetically is really bad. Your empathic abilities are causing you grief. You are no doubt an out of control healer and would benefit from energy healing, cord-removal, and visualization tools for releasing responsibility. Sometimes you've got it under control, but you probably struggle more than most people.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Wild Empath*

Your Total Score: 56 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 8 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 15 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 9 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are highly intuitive and can almost always tell when people are lying. You may want to look into getting energy work and healing done on your second chakra. Usually people that prefer to be around water have blocks in their second chakras. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times.

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you tend to be your own person, but you might benefit from learning some energy protection tools.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Wow, sounds like you need to slow down and give to yourself before you heal the world! You would benefit from an energy healing yourself!


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Your Super Serious Title is: The Rainbow Goddess Empath

Your Total Score: 63 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 10 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 20 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 11 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath. 

You can get by socially, although it sounds like your intuitive social skills could be better. You like water but don't absolutely need to be near it. Your second chakra does okay. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. You have a deep love and appreciation for nature. You recognize the sacred expression of all beings. You are truly wise. But you seem fairly normal -- able to influence people at times. 

You need to work on differentiating other people's energy from yours. Learning how to run your energy will help. You scored toward the middle of the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. This means that you mirror other's sometimes and you would benefit from learning some more advanced energy protection tools. 

You scored pretty low on the "Has Protection Tools" section of the quiz. This means that you need to learn how to protect your aura. You also might benefit from cord-removal and other energy work. You are a wonderful and loving person. You are also what is known as an "out of control healer!" You would benefit immensely from energy work and empathic tools for releasing guilt and responsibility.


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

*our Super Serious Title is: The Unicorn Goddess Empath*

Your Total Score: 55 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 6 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 16 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 12 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 8 out of 10

You scored pretty high on the overall results. It is highly likely that you are an empath.

You are pretty intuitive and can usually tell when people are lying. Sometimes you need to be around water to heal. This indicates that you may need some healing work done on your second chakra. You love nature and unconsciously understand its healing effects -- which is a general, but strong indicator that you are an empath. Your appreciation for nature is lacking. You would benefit from meditating in the forest. But you have a gift for influencing the moods, energies, atmospheres, and environments around you.

You are your own person, other people's energy doesn't effect you. You scored fairly poor on the "Mirroring Others Unconsciously" portion of the quiz. It looks like you have a tendency to mirror other people and their energy. Your score indicates that you would benefit from learning to run energy, ground yourself, and protect your aura.

You are pretty good at protecting your aura and energy space, but might benefit from energy work. Hmm. Looks like you may need to take a look at who you are healing unconsciously... 

Interesting..... I can't complain about being a Unicorn Goddess Empath.. I do love unicorns! 🦄


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

I got 40/80. For some reason the quiz thinks I mirror other peoples emotions which is false. It doesn’t matter how somehow else is feeling; even if they are full of joy I get upset and disturbed by their presence.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

*Your Super Serious Title is: The Planetary Healer Empath*

Your Total Score: 73 out of 80
Your Out of Control Healer Score: 9 out of 10
Your Protection Tools Score: 23 out of 25
How Much You Mirror Others Unconsciously Score: 13 out of 15
Your Appreciation for Nature Score: 10 out of 10


----------

